# Transport of personal items to Greece



## Saxtabulous (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi, Anyone planning a road trip from UK to Greece? Any one know of a reliable man and a van making this trip soon? I have 10/12 boxes of personal possession I need to get to , ideally,Southern Peloponese but could arrange to pick up in Patras or Igoumenitsa or Lefkas. All ideas welcome open to suggestion on sharing cost of a van or your costs if you are driving out. Thanks. S.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Give Panos a call at www.metafores.co.uk

He did a damn fine job for me


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

07593096818

Hi. Give Colin from Europe transport a try on the above number. He is UK based and makes regular trips down through the UK to the bottom of Italy and Greece. Tell him Sam gave you his number.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just been told that Colin may be in igumemtsia right now. Good luck.


----------



## Alison1 (May 6, 2015)

Try Delfini Ltd they have website . They deliver to Corfu @120 Euros per cubic metre but pass thru Igoumenitsa on their way.


----------

